
Python inside LaTeX - iamelgringo
http://usefreetools.blogspot.com/2008/09/python-inside-latex-and-sage-too.html
======
hugh
This is neat.

Of course it would be just as easy to write a python script to generate and
compile the LaTeX file instead, but this is neater in some situations.

